# Convertir el sonido de unos auriculares de mono a estereo



## jackparra (Ene 9, 2016)

Hace poco compre unos auriculares de diadema que tienen entrada en cada parlante, pero su sonido es monofonico, quisiera saber si puedo cambiar su sonido a estéreo ...


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 9, 2016)

Deben estar funcionando mal, lo más probable, es que en algún punto estén unidos los cables de ambas señales(L & R. o D e I).
Pero, si el conector es cerrado, al desarmarlo, perderias la garantía.

A reclamar.

Por otra parte, sería bueno que des más datos, y que agregues una foto.


----------



## albertoxx (Ene 9, 2016)

Si cada parlante (izq,derecho) tienen 1 entrada cada uno basta que compres un adaptador de estereo a 2 salidas y cada salida se la conectas a un parlante (son unos como T)


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 9, 2016)

Algo como esto...







O esto...






Pero cuidado, *a veces*, *el primer modelo*, es un divisor(dos salidas stereo).
Ademas, las conexiones hembra, seguramente, deberán ser plug, y no RCA.

Y el segundo, es solo como ejemplo(por el conector macho, y las dos hembras), ya que parece más apto para algunas cámaras(por la cantidad de canales) que para audio.


----------

